# P0302 and coolant loss related



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

When it rains it pours.
I've noticed that my radiator was very low, I added some coolant to it and drove it for about two weeks then a OBD code P0302 came up. In addition, I'm low on collant again, so I suspect the culprite is the water pump. I check the oil and I don't see any water mixed in it. Which tells me the head gasket is fine. Any possible relationshiop between the water pump and the code?


Frank


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*RE:*

Not sure about the OBD code, but check under the car tooo see if you see any coolant on the floor. Sometimes when the water pump goes bad it starts to make a noise and sometimes it doesn't. It can also be the heater core.


----------

